# AION-Portal?



## GPI (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier mehr als ein sub-sub-forum richtung Aion-"unterstützung" geplant ist. also eine eigene Inforamtionsseite, mehrgliedrigere Foren etc.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

GPI schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob hier mehr als ein sub-sub-forum richtung Aion-"unterstützung" geplant ist. also eine eigene Inforamtionsseite, mehrgliedrigere Foren etc.



Och ich find dieses eine Unterforum hat ne schöne Kuschelqualität.... muss net mehr sein.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2009)

GPI schrieb:


> AION-Portal?



Suchfunktion oder Blick auf Forenseite 1?


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tikume ist männlich... und damit wohl nicht mit "SIE" ansprechbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub auch nicht das man das so sagen kann, ich find der liebenswerte Ausdruck "ES" triffts besser.
Aber was muss ich zum erstaunen feststellen..... ? Hatte "ES" nicht mal ein süßes Buffed Logo unter dem Namen?
Hasst es endlich geschafft genug mist im Forum zu schreiben? 
Man man man, such dir Freunde!

Zum Thema:

Aber in dem Punkt muss ich "ES" recht geben Sufu benutzen. <- nur der unterschied bei mir is ,das ich es in einem angemäßenen Vokabular verpacke ^^

Mfg FFF


----------



## Sindo (12. Juli 2009)

Aion Portal ?

Da müssten die ja mal über etwas anderes Berichten als WoW, das geht nun wirklich nicht. Wo kämen wir den da hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2009)

Sindo schrieb:


> Aion Portal ?
> 
> Da müssten die ja mal über etwas anderes Berichten als WoW, das geht nun wirklich nicht. Wo kämen wir den da hin
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich sind die Ferien bald vorbei... *g*


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
AION-Portal find ich gut... aber zu früh.
Allerdings wäre AION bei den Spielen doch mal 'ne Idee (zB GametimeTracker, Interessen...)
Aber bis September (offizieller Start) ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB
PS: Aber ja, gibt genug andere Threads zu dem Thema =p


----------



## Tja (12. Juli 2009)

Glaubt ihr eigentlich, buffed verfüge über ein unbegrenztes Personal? Seid doch froh, dass es überhaupt ein Aion-Unterforum gibt!

Ganz egal, wie man zu WoW stehen mag, die meisten Buffedmitarbeiter spielen nunmal WoW. Daher ist es nur logisch, dass darüber mehr berichtet wird. 

*Es gibt genug Seiten, auf welchen man sich über Aion informieren kann.*

ps: Was käme nach dem Portal?

A.) Heulerei darüber, dass nicht genug über Aion berichtet wird? vgl. Hdro
B.) Die ganzen blöden Kinder mit ihrem "Erster, Zweiter!?" oder "Wow ist sowieso besser" Geseiere?
C.) Weinerei über zu wenig Minuten in der Buffedshow?


Das braucht kein Mensch, somit ist das kleine Unterforum mit Kuschelcharakter sicher die beste Wahl.


----------



## Geige (18. Juli 2009)

aber das unter-forum wird auf dauer so mit auch nebensächlichen Sachen zugemüllt, dass
man sich zwangsläufig von buffed als Aion spieler abwendet, da man eifnach nicht den Platz hat
vernünftig zu Diskutieren, wenn schon S&F MMO einen eigenen Forenticker+unterforen bekommt
glaube ich wirklich, dass es langsam an der zeit sein könnte buffed den Rücken zuzukehren, obwohl buffed.de
das wohl beste Forum für wow bzw. WAR war!


----------



## Lotthar (23. August 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> AION-Portal find ich gut... aber zu früh.


Zu früh .. schon klar .. es gibt bereits Datenbanken .. Betas.. offizelle Releases in China und Korea ... was denn nun noch.
In einem Monat kommt Aion raus ...
Zum Vergleich .. Ein D3 Portal ist machbar .. schon vor mehreren Monaten und da ist der Erscheinungstermin nicht bekannt..
Nun fragt man sich warum ?

Blasc... -> Blizzard ...

Ich schau hier eh kaum noch her. Aion scheint der erste einigermaßen ernst zu nehmende Rivale zu WoW zu sein und da werden ein paar Foren hingezauber.

Sonst NC .. macht weiter so mit eurem Portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

